# German job seeker visa - how long?



## jagangita

Hi i applied german job seeker visa on 7th Oct 2015 , now 12 weeks is over but still i haven't receive any response from embassy .


----------



## shiv87

jagangita said:


> Hi i applied german job seeker visa on 7th Oct 2015 , now 12 weeks is over but still i haven't receive any response from embassy .


Its usually 8-12 weeks i applied in July mid and got my visa in sept mid. You can mail to embassy with your file reference number and ask the about the progress. They usually reply fast. Good luck


----------



## TrackGermany

jagangita said:


> Hi i applied german job seeker visa on 7th Oct 2015 , now 12 weeks is over but still i haven't receive any response from embassy .


Hi Jagan , did you get the Visa or has your verification been done .?
How long did it take ? they seem to be taking so much time to give Visa .

Appreciate your inputs.

Thanks


----------



## ElecktraKing

Hi,
They usually take more than 3 months for the confirmation.
But in your case it seems , Consulate is too late for any update on visa.
In my case ,verification is done from consulate but after that no update.


----------



## chozeil

hi guys.
does anyone knows the process of getting a certificate of equivalence from anabin?
i can't understand on what is written in the website coz it's in a german language.thanks


----------



## arun_kumar56016

TrackGermany said:


> Hi Jagan , did you get the Visa or has your verification been done .?
> How long did it take ? they seem to be taking so much time to give Visa .
> 
> Appreciate your inputs.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Jagan, 

I think there is some issue in JSV process, because I applied on 12th Dec 2015 in German consulate at Bangalore, till date I have not received any response. 
I am calling the consulate at 2pm regularly. They say that no decision has been made on my application & they are asking me to wait. 
Even now I called them, I got the same response.


----------



## TrackGermany

*Any Update ?*



arun_kumar56016 said:


> Hi Jagan,
> 
> I think there is some issue in JSV process, because I applied on 12th Dec 2015 in German consulate at Bangalore, till date I have not received any response.
> I am calling the consulate at 2pm regularly. They say that no decision has been made on my application & they are asking me to wait.
> Even now I called them, I got the same response.



Hi Jagan / Arun 

Any update on JobSeeker Visa ?

Arun seems to have applied from Bangalore , so there is no verification in Bangalore .

Jagan , where did you apply , any news on Verification .

I applied in 2nd week of Feb 2016 . And I was told that - they will take 6 months .

3 Months for Verification and 3 months for processing from Germany .

Thanks .


----------



## ginugeorge

With JSV, how many months we can stay in Germany? In the visa application they have requested for birth certificate. My DOB in passport and actual is different. Is this going to hurt as if am getting a DOB certificate from govt it will be different.


----------



## chozeil

hi ginuheorge
did the embassy require u to submit certificate of equivalence?
tnx


----------



## arun_kumar56016

TrackGermany said:


> Hi Jagan / Arun
> 
> Any update on JobSeeker Visa ?
> 
> Arun seems to have applied from Bangalore , so there is no verification in Bangalore .
> 
> Jagan , where did you apply , any news on Verification .
> 
> I applied in 2nd week of Feb 2016 . And I was told that - they will take 6 months .
> 
> 3 Months for Verification and 3 months for processing from Germany .
> 
> Thanks .


Hi, I haven't got any update. I will call the consulate tomorrow for an update.


----------



## chozeil

hi jagan
nudt want to ask if they required unto submit a certificate of equivalence for ur degree.tnx


----------



## ginugeorge

chozeil said:


> hi ginuheorge
> did the embassy require u to submit certificate of equivalence?
> tnx


Certificate of equivalence on Age or qualifications?


----------



## chozeil

qualification


----------



## ginugeorge

chozeil said:


> qualification



Not yet, am about to start the process.
Anyone tried as a Product Manager or Business Analyst in Germany?

I know language will be a constrain, but how is the job prospects there?


----------



## TrackGermany

*Any Update ?*



jagangita said:


> Hi i applied german job seeker visa on 7th Oct 2015 , now 12 weeks is over but still i haven't receive any response from embassy .


Hi Jagan ,

Any update from Embassy ?

When you call them , what reply do they give ?

Its been 3.5 months for me as well , and no reply from Embassy so far .

Thanks .


----------



## Kol-ka-ta

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and have questions regarding the German Job Seekers Visa.

What i want to find out is - has anyone in here been successful in getting a Job Seekers Visa from Kolkata Consulate?

I have approached Y-Axis in Kolkata to assist me with the same but they said that the applications being made from eastern India are being rejected because of some reason. Hence to look out for jobs in other countries instead. 
I am not really convinced with what they told me hence any information on this matter will be appreciated.

Thanks a lot in advance.

Kol-ka-ta.


----------



## Abhimukta

*Hi*

Hello friends,

I am new to this forum.Could someone please guide me on how to apply for JSV for Germany.
& what are the job opportunities for IT guys.


----------



## arun_kumar56016

TrackGermany said:


> Hi Jagan ,
> 
> Any update from Embassy ?
> 
> When you call them , what reply do they give ?
> 
> Its been 3.5 months for me as well , and no reply from Embassy so far .
> 
> Thanks .


Hi
As mentioned earlier, I had applied for JSV on 12th dec in Bangalore center. Still they say, they have not got any response from Germany. Worst part is, as per their update all my verification's are done, but final decision is not yet made on my application. 
Planning cancel it & reapply for JSV. Please suggest. Thanks much!


----------



## venkataphanindra

Hi Friends,

Myself Venkat here, I applied for jobseeker visa and had an Interview in Chennai German consulate on May 31st. It's been 3 months, Till now I didn't get any update from the consulate regarding the status. May I know how long the process will take? whenever I'm calling them they are simply saying that I will get a reply through the mail until thenI have to wait. Please advise on this.


----------



## misecmisc

venkataphanindra said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Myself Venkat here, I applied for jobseeker visa and had an Interview in Chennai German consulate on May 31st. It's been 3 months, Till now I didn't get any update from the consulate regarding the status. May I know how long the process will take? whenever I'm calling them they are simply saying that I will get a reply through the mail until thenI have to wait. Please advise on this.


Hi,

when did you applied for JSV?

Arun/Jaganita - any update you got regarding your JSV applications? thx.


----------



## misecmisc

Also these days, what is the usual time duration between applying for JSV and finally getting a JSV? any info here plz, thx.


----------



## venkataphanindra

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> when did you applied for JSV?
> 
> Arun/Jaganita - any update you got regarding your JSV applications? thx.


Hi,

I applied JSV on may 31st, but till now I didn't get any reply from embassy. If you people have any idea on this, Kindly tell me how long the process will take.


----------



## misecmisc

venkataphanindra said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Myself Venkat here, I applied for jobseeker visa and had an Interview in Chennai German consulate on May 31st. It's been 3 months, Till now I didn't get any update from the consulate regarding the status. May I know how long the process will take? whenever I'm calling them they are simply saying that I will get a reply through the mail until thenI have to wait. Please advise on this.


So you applied on 31 May and the same day you had the interview at consulate - means the day we apply for JSV, on that same day the interview is also held? since i do not know about this process in detail - so can you pls clarify what are the main stages in this JSV process? like:
applying of JSV, 
interview at consulate, - are these 2 steps on same day?
verification of documents - how long does this step take usually? after this step, is there some information from consulate that this step is completed? any interview step again after this verification of documents step's completion?
after this, what is the next step?

any ideaz plz. thx.


----------



## ICIM

Hi guys,

I am mechanical engineer having 5 years of experience.

Is it worth going germany with Job seeker visa.

I mean what if we dont get job during 6 month on job seeker visa. Do we have to come back to india.

What is the success rate of getting job in germany

Please guide me .....


----------



## Priyanka1990

Hello everyone,

I have my interview sceduled next month for german job seeker visa.
I need help for few document:-
1. they require the proof for hotel booking - but which date on hotel booking to be shown, as my interview is on 8th Nov, and the visa approval takes time. So during interview, of which date hotel booking are to be showned?

2. Same goes for travel insurance.

3. Also if I get the visa, then in how much span of time shall I will have to leave my country?


----------

